# A Peruvian Walnut Cradle



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*And in the beginning...*

September 16, 2011

Our first granddaughter was born today, and although I had thought about it for some time leading up to her birth, other "more important things" just kept coming up, but now that she is here, I am seriously starting to build this cradle and don't really think it will take more than a couple weekends of hard work.










I think she is smiling as she knows that is not going to happen…

Problem number 1 arrived unexpectedly as the Peruvian Walnut I purchased had an odd color inside some of the boards. No way to tell until they were cut or planed. A trip to my supplier with a few samples did not resolve it. I can't use these boards as it looks like someone stained it a funny green color…



















I may as well get the basic shapes jointed and glued while I figure out the joinery. So I plane a few more and pick my best boards and glue them up.



















A week later I am still in my shop scratching my head as I cannot figure out how to make the finger joint connection on the hopper shape. Seems like everything I try is not working, and I am making a bunch of small pieces from big ones and this is not fun anymore.

If you don't know, a hopper shape has two intersecting pieces angled (splayed) to create the corner (mine are each angled at 10 degrees). 
Below is *an example of compound joinery *.










Sometime during the following week I decided to try to use my Leigh jig to make dovetails instead of finger joints, and that isn't going so well either. I must confess, I have had this jig for many years and it has been used *very* little.

So I watch the promo video a few more times and *now I am inspired*, but running into the same issues of open joints and something is obviously missing, but I have a little more machined stock and I will make this work.

After a number of failures and I am quickly using up my walnut, I discover a link on the Leigh site that should help me out. Once I printed off the instructions I was confident it was going to be a breeze, but still cannot quite get the joints to fit perfectly.



















After a few more pieces and some adjustments, I was able to make a corner I was satisfied with. Actually quite excited about it as it fit *and* lined up!



















Now that the sample is done, I can get to work on the actual pieces in part 2.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


First of all, Congrats on the new addition. I'm sure you are excited and she's a cutie. Glad you got the jig to work before you went through too much wood. The cradle will be an heirloom. Good luck with the rest of the project.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Wauuu congratulation on that beautiful grand daughter!
What a smile.
And second congrat on the build she will be happy at rest in this and the dovetails came out perfect just like her.
I wish her a wonderful life,
Mads


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


I've got a project i've been contemplating that will have the exact same joint I planned to try and cut by hand.

Congrat's again on the granddaughter. I love her smile.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Congratulations, she is beautiful! I'm glad you did not give up on the joint. You build family history.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


you will have fun with grand kids in the shop I know I do


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Congratulations granddad, lovey baby, love the "old fashioned" cradle.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new grandchild.


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *And in the beginning...*
> 
> September 16, 2011
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the granddaughter and welcome to to world of compound joinery.

If you want to see some crazy examples of it being worked out go look here
http://thecarpentryway.blogspot.com/search/label/compound%20irregular%20layout


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Now we are Rocking and Rolling!*

After a number of failed attempts on the table saw to match the angles perfectly, I realized I could make the cuts simpler and more accurate with the track saw, and so I set the angle at 10 degrees for each piece, with the blade tilted at 1.5 degrees (which was needed to keep the shape square).

I still do not fully understand why, but more about that in the final chapter.



















Next I set the fingers on the jig and marked the center and proceeded to cut the pins.










With a 24" jig, the high end of the cradle almost used the whole space I had available, and made use of each set of fingers.










The tails are cut the same way, except you need to angle the board 1.5 degrees away from the jig.

Don't fully understand that either, except that when I did not do it, I could not make the joint fit tightly, and it was not square, more later on that.

To accomplish that bevel while in the jig, I made up some plywood angled jaws to hold the piece in place which fit over the jig clamps.

*And I thought this would be straight forward…*

Refining the shape of the sides after the dovetails are cut.










And trial fitting to see where the head and foot should meet and shape those pieces.



















In my rush to get this done, I realized after the trial assembly of the sides, that the floating panel would not really work for the bottom, as the bottom had to support the rockers.

The design changed once again and I decided to mount a breadboard style flat panel base to the bottom of the cradle after it was glued up, then dovetail the rockers into it.










I glued up a panel and cut a slot in the breadboard end and panel for a spline. Then cut the spine apart to allow screws to fasten the end to the panel. Only the center piece of the spline is glued to the panel and end, others pieces are glued to the panel, but left floating on the end.










Next I flattened the panel and prepared to rout the dovetail for the rockers.



















Now to dovetail one side of each rocker blank so I have something square to work from, and test the fit.

Rockers are made from 5/4 tigerwood.

*Next will be assembly, glue-up, and final shaping.*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *Now we are Rocking and Rolling!*
> 
> After a number of failed attempts on the table saw to match the angles perfectly, I realized I could make the cuts simpler and more accurate with the track saw, and so I set the angle at 10 degrees for each piece, with the blade tilted at 1.5 degrees (which was needed to keep the shape square).
> 
> ...


The Cradle looks good!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *Now we are Rocking and Rolling!*
> 
> After a number of failed attempts on the table saw to match the angles perfectly, I realized I could make the cuts simpler and more accurate with the track saw, and so I set the angle at 10 degrees for each piece, with the blade tilted at 1.5 degrees (which was needed to keep the shape square).
> 
> ...


Wooooo 
You have a wonderful workshop there, and I enjoy to see the Festool system running, I also have a soft spot for that tables possibilities.
It's looking soo good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Now we are Rocking and Rolling!*
> 
> After a number of failed attempts on the table saw to match the angles perfectly, I realized I could make the cuts simpler and more accurate with the track saw, and so I set the angle at 10 degrees for each piece, with the blade tilted at 1.5 degrees (which was needed to keep the shape square).
> 
> ...


Thank You for sharing, I can not wait until I see it finished.
Arlin


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*We have the pieces, let's put it all together!*

Finally I can begin to assemble the pieces and get this project finished before she grows up and leaves home…

In order to clamp the cradle sides and ends, I had to fashion some "brackets" or cauls to support my clamps which would keep the same angle and stay off of the dovetails while I glued it together.










Since there was at least a week between cutting the pieces and assembly (I had burned my left hand in a yard fire and that kept me out of the shop for almost 4 days - fine dust really stings and is hard to get cleaned off of the blisters), the dovetail joints were a little looser than when I started, so I did get very slight glue lines along one side after it all cured.










While the carcass is curing, time to clean up and shape the rockers a bit more. I used a couple different spokeshaves to create some facets on the edges of the rockers and the sides and ends of the cradle.
I did not use a router on this project except for the dovetail joints. Since my daughter grew up seeing me make furniture and projects for other people, I had taught her to appreciate hand tooling and little imperfections that show up naturally in the lumber (and hopefully her daughter will appreciate it too).

I also used my scrub plane to purposely leave some "tracks and gentle imperfections" along the interior and exterior of the cradle, which gives it more character and makes it less like something you could get at a big box store. Leaves more of a hand crafted feel and less "machined".










Setting the case carefully on the bottom and checking if it really will rock.










After fitting the case properly on the base, I marked out and drilled some enlarged holes (angled at 10 degees) to fasten the bottom securely to the sides.










After thinking about it the night before, I woke up early and the idea was already in my head how I would keep the carcass in alignment while trying to flip it over so I could attach the bottom with screws.

I cut a few 1/2" scraps of plywood, bevelled them at 10 degrees on the end and sides, slid them up to the corners and sides, and used a 22 guage nailer to pin them in place. Then it was easy to pick the whole thing up and flip it upside down.










After fastening the bottom to the sides, it was time to secure the rockers to the bottom. A drop of glue on each end of the rocker in the dovetailed slot is all I used. Probably a spot of glue in the middle would have been better to allow for wood movement, but I could not see how I could get that done. Pushing the rockers into the slot would have spread the glue down the whole slot.

Some final shaping on the rockers, sides and ends of the curved parts of the cradle and we are just about ready for the first coat of oil.


















And I threw in a couple little hearts made of tigerwood.










I usually use Hardwax Oil by Fiddes on my small projects, as it gives a very durable finish with a low lustre.

A little more rubbing and polishing and I am just about ready to get this out of my shop and over to the new owners…










On the elevator on the way down to my truck.










Delivered to the new owner, and she is checking out the quality of the dovetail joinery!








And it looks like, *yes*, I have one vote as somebody likes it!!

*Wait, maybe she just has a question…*

Lastly are some of the details and what I learned for the next one.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *We have the pieces, let's put it all together!*
> 
> Finally I can begin to assemble the pieces and get this project finished before she grows up and leaves home…
> 
> ...


The cradle look great. Nice job!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

jusfine said:


> *We have the pieces, let's put it all together!*
> 
> Finally I can begin to assemble the pieces and get this project finished before she grows up and leaves home…
> 
> ...


Thats a beauitful rockler, great job.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *We have the pieces, let's put it all together!*
> 
> Finally I can begin to assemble the pieces and get this project finished before she grows up and leaves home…
> 
> ...


She is beautiful and the cradle so sweet.
Lovely details and full of love.

You have a lucky grandchild.

For your playing with the fire:
Life is a flame that is always burning itself out, but it catches fire again every time a child is born. 
~George Bernard Shaw.

Best thoughts and wishes of a happy life,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

*Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*

It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.

I used Peruvian Walnut and thicknessed it to 7/8".
The rockers were made from Tigerwood (Congolo Alves) and were finished at 1 1/4" thick.
Length of this cradle was 39", width was 16".

If you require any other measurements, let me know and I can get them (I know the owner).

Here is the PDF from Leigh which I found later in the process, and the key points for me.

Cutting the dovetails required an additional bevel on the ends of 1.5 degrees to close the joints.

Compound Dovetails on the Leigh jig can be accomplished, but you need to angle the lumber away from the jig by 1.5 degrees *when cutting the tails.* It requires building an angled jig to do so.

In addition to that, the *inside of the tails need to be beveled at about 1.5 degrees *to close the joint. I did mine with a hand plane as the pieces were too large to manage on the table saw.

As I mentioned earlier, I really don't understand why some of these angles are there, but it does work and inside of the cradle is 90 degrees.

The other thing I learned was that a rocker with a gentle curve rocks faster than one with a more pronounced curve. You may see when you look at my photo of the rockers fitted to the bottom, that they are not the same as what I ended up with.









Upon cutting them out, I found they rocked much too quickly side to side, and when I increased the curve, they slowed down.









That doesn't make any sense to me either, but it works.

I think I could build another one now, and it would be quicker and not as difficult to struggle through, and the most important thing was I learned how to use my Leigh jig to build compound dovetail joints.

Thanks for following my journey!

Life is Good!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*
> 
> It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.
> 
> ...


Life is wonderful!
Thank you for sharing us this with us.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*
> 
> It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads, glad you enjoyed it!

All the Best!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jusfine said:


> *Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*
> 
> It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.
> 
> ...


I do not understand the 1,5 degree also, I would think it should be the degree of the sides and they seem more than 1,5 3-4 or so…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

jusfine said:


> *Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*
> 
> It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. Thanks for sharing the location of the speedbumps and how you dealt with them!

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

jusfine said:


> *Lessons Learned (what not to do next time)*
> 
> It was enjoyable building the cradle, but there were a few things that caused me some grief and hopefully this will help someone else avoid the same mistakes.
> 
> ...


That's interesting about the rocking effect. I can't quite wrap my brain around it other than the movement required to offset the center of gravity would need to be larger…

Some things are so counter intuitive.


----------

